# Point d'interrogation au démarrage IbookG4



## RICOOL (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, depuis quelques temps j'ai un point d'interrogation quelques secondes au démarrage (dans un rectangle) avant de se lancer. 
Quelqu'un a une idée comment endiguer ce démarrage ??? Merci !


----------



## Alycastre (20 Septembre 2007)

voir


----------



## .Steff (21 Septembre 2007)

Tu as eu des kernel panic ces derniers temps ? (je suis obs&#233;d&#233; par les K-P....)
Non parce que moi c'est ce que ca me faisait quand j'en ai eu.


----------



## RICOOL (21 Septembre 2007)

Merci Alycastre (pas de fautes dans ton nom j'espère !), 
c'est tout a fait ça : un probleme de selection de OSX au démarrage. j'ai donc deux mac en réseau et à priori ces derniers temps j'ai "jou" beaucoup avec le réseau et mon portable a du etre deboussolé ...  
Donc merci !

Et quant aux "kernel panic", je ne sais pas ce que c'est et même si ce n'est pas la répopnse à ma question si tu pouvais m'eclairer sur ce point ce serait sympa.

Quoiqu'il en soit : Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (21 Septembre 2007)

RICOOL a dit:


> Et quant aux "kernel panic", je ne sais pas ce que c'est et même si ce n'est pas la répopnse à ma question si tu pouvais m'eclairer sur ce point ce serait sympa.
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit : Merci !


 

voilou......

et tant mieux pour toi de ne jamais en avoir eu


----------



## bonor@f (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème hier sur mon Macbook 1ère génération, point d'interrogation quelques secondes au démarrage puis rien. pas de démarrage.

En insérant le CD de démarrage, il ne m'a pas semblé voir l'option utilitaire de disque, tout était grisé, enfin je re-vérifirais ce soir.

Par contre, en essayant de réinstaller Mac os X, le disque dur était inexistant !
Est-ce que celui ci est mort ou est-il possible de le réactiver?
Si je dois le changer, est-il possible de récuperer des données, et éventuellement par quel moyen?

Merci pour toute réponse !


----------



## RICOOL (22 Septembre 2007)

"Un point d'interrogation clignotant apparaît lorsque vous démarrez votre Mac
Si vous voyez un point d'interrogation clignotant lorsque vous démarrez votre Mac, cela est probablement dû au fait qu'il ne peut pas trouver le logiciel système indispensable à son démarrage. Habituellement, tout ce que vous avez à faire pour que votre Mac soit à nouveau opérationnel consiste à lui rappeler où se trouve ce logiciel.

Après l'apparition du point d'interrogation clignotant, l'ordinateur peut se comporter de l'une des deux manières suivantes :

il démarre normalement avec un léger temps de retard ;
il ne démarre pas du tout.
Si votre ordinateur démarre normalement après une brève temporisation, il devrait vous suffire de resélectionner le disque de démarrage dans les préférences 'Disque de démarrage' (Mac OS X) ou le panneau de contrôle 'Disque de démarrage' (Mac OS 9). Il est normal de voir un point d 'interrogation clignotant lorsque aucun disque de démarrage n'a été sélectionné. Dans la plupart des cas, il suffit de resélectionner le disque de démarrage pour résoudre le problème."


va voir le lien sur la page citée ci-dessus


----------



## bonor@f (24 Septembre 2007)

Non je n'ai pas cette possibilit&#233;. J'ai tout essay&#233; au d&#233;marrage, touche D, touche R+P+pomme+option, et en d&#233;marrant sur le disque, impossible de r&#233;parer le disque car il n'est pas pr&#233;sent, et bien entendu impossible de r&#233;installer Mac Os X, il n'y a pas de disque o&#249; l'installer. J'en conclus que le dd est mort.

Qui peut me conseiller quel disque acheter, j'envisage de prendre un 160 go 2'5 sata, quelle marque (seagate?) et quelle vitesse?

J'ai entendu que 7200 tr/mn n'&#233;tait pas recommand&#233; pour la chaleur du macbook, mais sur un tuto une personne en &#233;tait pleinement satisfait !?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## RICOOL (25 Septembre 2007)

salut, 
il m'est déjà arrivé la même chose sur mon Ibook G4 et ai donc changé moi meme le disque dur, je suis allé l'acheter dans le 12e à paris dans le quartier chinois 
mais je pense que tu trouveras si tu lances une recherche sur le sujet car ma fois ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour avoir une réponse complète (à mon avis)
bonne chance


----------



## bonor@f (27 Septembre 2007)

Bjr.

Voil&#224; c'&#233;tait bien un probl&#232;me de disque dur. Je l'ai remplac&#233; par un nouveau et j'ai pu r&#233;install&#233; le syst&#232;me sans probl&#232;mes.

Maintenant j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de r&#233;parer l'ancien en le pla&#231;ant dans un boitier externe raccord&#233; au mac. Quelqu'un peut -il me renseigner sur une proc&#233;dure ou un logiciel reccommand&#233;? (Bien entendu je vais chercher de mon c&#244;t&#233

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (27 Septembre 2007)

techtool pro... entre autres....


----------



## bonor@f (27 Septembre 2007)

Merci !

Un technicien de la fnac m'a propos&#233; de v&#233;rifier le disque et &#233;ventuellement de r&#233;cuperer les donn&#233;es moyennant finances (mon mac n'est plus sous garantie h&#233;las).

Aura t'il plus de chances d'y parvenir que moi avec le logiciel techtool pro (ou disk warrior)?


----------

